# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Controlling drug-induced hallucinations?

## zaqwsx170

I didn't see anything against talking about drugs in the rules, but sorry if I make anyone mad.

I tried salvia today, and it kind of reminded me of a lucid dream. But the difference I noticed can kind of be explained by this metaphor.  You are pretty aware in real life, and you are (say) a degree less aware in a regular dream. You are another degree less aware from a regular dream in a hallucination. You accept, wholly, unquestioning, without thinking, everything (and 'everything' is some crazy ass shit that you have never imagined before). Also, I was not lucid during the hallucionation. Yes, really. I did not know I was hallucinating. Salvia is interesting.

I was wondering if it was possible to control hallucinations. But I wonder if attaining lucidity/dream control/everything is similar in a hallucination. Seems like it would be much more difficult. Or maybe not.

Anybody know?

----------


## Metaphyz1k

I am very interested to know if anyone has some insight into this as well. Salvia plants have been a recurring element in a few of my dreams over the past months, and I've been researching other substances such as DMT and psilocybin. I guess my interest in psychedelics has peaked in recent times. 

My question for the OP is did you attempt to remain aware it was a trip before the effects came on, like when you try to retain consciousness during a WILD? 

I'm trying to determine whether I should repeatedly tell myself _I am dreaming_ like in a WILD when I try DMT or Salvia, but from what I understand, those drugs completely remove you from reality to the point where attempts to stay lucid could be futile. LSD and psilocybin seem to have more potential for control, but obviously this will also be dependent upon the amount taken. 

I feel like I am breaking the rules now, so I'll stop writing  :Sad: .

----------


## JamesLD

you really cant control the hallucinations. once you take the drug, your strapping in for the ride. although you can be aware that you are tripping, you just cant really control what happens

----------


## zaqwsx170

> you really cant control the hallucinations. once you take the drug, your strapping in for the ride. although you can be aware that you are tripping, you just cant really control what happens



I'm sure people said that about dreams 50 years ago.


I wasn't even aware that I was hallucinating...

----------


## Baron Samedi

I have been able to have _some_ control of hallucinations while on a mushroom trip.  You can get closed eye visuals by will.  I have learned to be able to turn these on and off.

Salvia takes me to another dimension.  A lot of people in the throes of a salvia trip will have no clue that they are tripping.

While sleeping on nutmeg, I had a dream in which I became drug-lucid. I was aware that I was on a nutmeg trip, but I was not aware I was dreaming.

Of course a lot depends on the dosage.  The heavier the dosage, the less control you have.  I have never met a soul who has had any control in a salvia trip.  You may be able to with practice.  It just hits you so hard and so fast, that I don't know if you can maintain lucidity as you go into it.  Maybe if you say to yourself, "I am tripping, I am tripping," as you smoke it?

I am going to try that!

----------


## JamesLD

> I have been able to have _some_ control of hallucinations while on a mushroom trip.  You can get closed eye visuals by will.  I have learned to be able to turn these on and off.
> 
> Salvia takes me to another dimension.  A lot of people in the throes of a salvia trip will have no clue that they are tripping.
> 
> While sleeping on nutmeg, I had a dream in which I became drug-lucid. I was aware that I was on a nutmeg trip, but I was not aware I was dreaming.
> 
> Of course a lot depends on the dosage.  The heavier the dosage, the less control you have.  I have never met a soul who has had any control in a salvia trip.  You may be able to with practice.  It just hits you so hard and so fast, that I don't know if you can maintain lucidity as you go into it.  Maybe if you say to yourself, "I am tripping, I am tripping," as you smoke it?
> 
> I am going to try that!



yeah i actually smoked salvia yesterday, what a crazy psychedelic! you peak instantly and i felt like i was in another world and pretty much feel retarded, loss of motor skills and uncontrollable laughter and lots of incoherent thoughts haha what a trip!

----------


## Floyd_Junkie

You can control psychedelic, pretty easily I might add. It's a spiritual thing. Ever try meditating after taking Mushrooms?

----------


## cygnus

> I'm trying to determine whether I should repeatedly tell myself _I am dreaming_ like in a WILD when I try DMT or Salvia, but from what I understand, those drugs completely remove you from reality to the point where attempts to stay lucid could be futile. LSD and psilocybin seem to have more potential for control



yep... i told myself that i was dreaming while on acid and i was surprisingly lucid - my surroundings and my mind were more unified (especially trees because they seemed more alive). it made me think about the parallels between lucid dreams and waking life such as the significance of being mindful as a tool to be psychically free (like how meditation can lessen the effects anger can have on you). 

i think the main idea here is that the ability to not be taken away by stray thoughts will make you more lucid and in control in regard to either a hallucination or a dream.

----------


## Action

> you really cant control the hallucinations. once you take the drug, your strapping in for the ride. although you can be aware that you are tripping, you just cant really control what happens



I partially agree. I remember my first experience being like that, but every time after that...it's more along the lines of what I feel. Not what I feel is talking to me. By talking I mean, being strapped in for the ride.





> I was wondering if it was possible to control hallucinations. But I wonder if attaining lucidity/dream control/everything is similar in a hallucination. Seems like it would be much more difficult. Or maybe not.



The best advice I could give you is to attempt to "Ride The Wave." The more you ride it the better you get at doing what you want, kinda like surfing.

----------


## pringlechip

Control is a very dominant theme throughout our lives. Many different types of forces all vying for some kind of say as to how you should live, what you should do, and when you should do it (gov't., religion, parents, boss, ego). 
 Krishnamurti said that meditation is choice-less awareness, in other words, observing your thoughts without approving or condemning them, because in that act of approving/condemning you are allowing the surface ego (created by your environment) and thus everyone, and thing you have ever encountered to exercise control over your consciousness.

 I say bring your mind into the moment. Psychedelics aren't meant to allow _you_ to control your experience (otherwise it would be the same as every other experience you've ever had) psychedelics are supposed to bring forth ideas, and concepts that are foreign to your surface ego. Being in the moment as a single point of awareness is what psychedelics are about, acting as a medium through which the vibrations of experience can resonate without imposing the will. 

 Lucid dreaming is different I'd say. In a lucid dream you can actively seek out information, and manipulate the surrounding in a beneficial manner because you are communicating directly with your inner-self.

----------


## cygnus

that's a good way to look at it, pringlechip. nice post!

----------


## pringlechip

Thank you  :smiley:

----------


## Dissociation

I´m really interested in psychodelics, but havent tried a lot so far.

I was also wondering if I could control the hallucinations, same as in an LD.
I think I´ll try it again. I dont want to control  it TOO much. I see psychodelics as a help to get to know me better and it would be senseless if I controlled the whole trip.

But just in case it gets too freaky, it would be nice to know I could make it stop by becoming lucid. I´ll definately try it a few more times.

----------


## SKA

Some psychedelics allow for very controlable hallucinations: Like LSD. Visually, but also, emotionally it is very controlable. I remember it as "painting with the mind". I once gazed into the sky whilst on LSD and projected the most complex fantastic imagery in the sky as though I was painting a canvas. Anything I wanted I could project it onto the sky-canvas; Like a lucid dream.

DMT (with which I've had plenty fascinating, teaching and healing visions) on the other hand drowns one in visions that go far beyond one's imagination and control. Salvia, from what I've heard, seems very compairable to DMT allthough I've never tripped on salvia.


There are no concrete rules about discussing drugs, however I remember some 3 maybe 4 years ago I had a big "Psychedelic experiences shared" topic and the Forum-staff decided to delete it out of narrowmindedness and puritine-ish over concernedness.

It was rediculous. Since that cencorship I've stopped respecting and visiting this forum as much as I used to. Ever since I've been aching to start this Psychedelic topic once again. I've heard that the forum has a new staff nowadays so let's pray to god they are less narrowminded and morally against cencorship.

By the way I've seen soooooo much psychedelic drug-related topics pop up that I guess the DV staff must have begun to realise they just CANNOT cover up this curious, fascinating part of life no matter how hard they try.

----------


## velinxs

meditating on lsd is absolutely mind blowing.  although it takes a lot of meditation and prior lsd usage to really be able to properly meditate on it, as your mind likes to wander and your awareness "resets"

i really like your signature SKA

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I partially agree. I remember my first experience being like that, but every time after that...it's more along the lines of what I feel. Not what I feel is talking to me. By talking I mean, being strapped in for the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> The best advice I could give you is to attempt to "Ride The Wave." The more you ride it the better you get at doing what you want, kinda like surfing.



Riding the wave is a perfect metaphor. I bodysurf. You see the wave coming.  It is yours.  You claim it in your mind.  You jockey for position in the lineup.  The waves comes, and you swim with it, like a dolphin.  You feel a rush of fear and excitement as you slide across the face of the wave.  The wave closes out in a perfect tube, and you roll with it.  You go with the flow, and let go.  You can hold your breath forever for you are not struggling.  You dive down to the depths under the wave, and reappear on the other side, inhaling the fresh sea air.  

There are definitely different stages to mushrooms.  First, nothing.  Then, you question if what you are feeling is tripping. Then, you know you are tripping, and there may be a feeling of excitement or anxiety.  Then, as you ride higher you become accustomed to the feeling of tripping, and the energy level. 

As far as control, I will say that I definitely have some control in a mushroom trip, but I have never eaten more than 1/8 oz.  I have never had control of anything in a salvia trip.  That shit just explodes your mind like BAM. You either go insane for two straight minutes or nothing.

I have never tried LSD or DMT, but I will.  

Nutmeg is very strange.  I don't think I will ever take enough to hallucinate. I ate three teaspoons yesterday, and the thirst was enough for me to never want to eat more. I like smoking it before sleep sometimes. 

I ate a couple mescaline pills once, with a very mild, yet pleasant effect.  No visuals.  

I think control has a lot to do with the drug itself and the dosage.  

I have meditated on mushrooms in a club, looking at closed eye visuals.  They were so bright, with crisp edges, it felt like someone was shining a flashlight on my eyelids.

----------


## pringlechip

"Riding the wave" is a great way to put it! However, remember set, and setting. If you're not in the right mindset, or the right place to try psychedelics - don't lol. Trying to fight against the wave is not a good idea - bad trips are no fun. 

 I can't attest to that personally, but I can tell you that I have seen someone having a bad trip. Just imagine genuinely believing that you are going to die, and this feeling lasting for about 2 hours (subjective). You will either find yourself pacing back and forth panicking, or laying down curled up. 

 Also I can't tell you how important it is that you know what you're doing before you do it lol. Go to errowid, and other sites I will not mention, but are not hard to find, and read experiences, doses, and the legality of what you want to try. Once you do it you better sit back, and enjoy the ride because there is no escaping. Plus knowing what you're in for will help you prepare better for controlling, or deciding if you are ready to control the hallucinations.

 Shrooms are fun in light doses, but intense to the point of terrifying in higher doses. DXM is great with music in a dark room. LSA is best outside or in a dark room. Salvia is very intense depending on what you get; the kids on youtube really don't know what they're in for when they try it lol, jackasses. 

 For controlled hallucinations I would recommend you try controlling hypnagogic hallucinations first. After you master that closed eye visuals are just the next step. As for open eye, I am not entirely sure. I haven't tried LSD so I can't be sure about controlling hallucinations, but I imagine it takes some degree of control as consciousness expanding drugs can confuse the mind (experiencing simultaneous, contradicting emotions and/or thoughts). Remember also that hallucinations are not just visuals, they come in thoughts, perspectives, and emotions as well. If you can't control your emotions normally there is no way you will do it while tripping lol.

Also for closed eye visuals, try smoking pot and relaxing in the dark with eyes closed. THC is actually considered a hallucinogen (with other properties) and you will find it very fun. I've turned some of the cev's I've had into artwork although for me they aren't clear visuals - more like intense conceptualizations. 

*ALWAYS HAVE WATER ON ALL TRIPS!*





> But just in case it gets too freaky, it would be nice to know I could make it stop by becoming lucid.



You won't be able to make it stop, and trying is likely to make you have a bad trip. And depending on the drug you will probably be lucid the whole, or most of the whole time (know you're tripping). Unless you're doing DMT or Salvia. Neither I would recommend to a beginner.

*Waking Nomad*: 
How is nutmeg? I don't really trust everything I've heard about it. Could you tell me a little bit about the experience? How is smoking it?

----------


## Vranna

> you really cant control the hallucinations. once you take the drug, your strapping in for the ride. although you can be aware that you are tripping, you just cant really control what happens



Hmm... I disagree. I can control my hallucinations pretty easily, but I have to say; the more often you do it the easier it will become. (I'm talking about mushrooms.) At some point you'll realise it's all in your head, and from that point on it's... easy. 






> Also for closed eye visuals, try smoking pot and relaxing in the dark with eyes closed. THC is actually considered a hallucinogen (with other properties) and you will find it very fun. I've turned some of the cev's I've had into artwork although for me they aren't clear visuals - more like intense conceptualizations.



I've never had halucination from THC. And I don't know anyone who has. Guess the weed here is different then...

----------


## pringlechip

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by pringlechip View Post
> Also for closed eye visuals, try smoking pot and relaxing in the dark with eyes closed. THC is actually considered a hallucinogen (with other properties) and you will find it very fun. I've turned some of the cev's I've had into artwork although for me they aren't clear visuals - more like intense conceptualizations.
> 
> I've never had halucination from THC. And I don't know anyone who has. Guess the weed here is different then...



*Wikipedia says:*
_While many drugs clearly fall into the category of either stimulant, depressant, or hallucinogen, cannabis exhibits a mix of all properties, perhaps leaning the most towards hallucinogen or psychedelic properties, though with other effects quite pronounced as well._ 

 A hallucination can be anything, not just looking down seeing your grandmother climb your leg with a knife in her teeth. Also have you taken the time to sit in a dark room, and observe the back of your eyelids? If not you def. should, it's great stuff  :boogie: . The closed eye visuals can be way more vivid than hypnagogic hallucinations, or they can be mere conceptualizations. 

Weed is pretty much the same everywhere, higher or lower concentrations of THC, and Sativa/ Indiga differences, that's about as diverse as it gets, unless you're a connoisseur :smiley:  if that's the case :  ::bowdown::

----------

